# Delays with HOES



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Today is October 24th. The contest was supposed to be over on the 12th. I delayed until a couple o weeks ago to get this story in because I had not been in in a long time and said what the hell. So now its the 24th and things have not been voted on but with only two stories I vote for the other guy three times. I hope he does the same for me. 

The topic for this story period is "Delay". And the host of this contest has showed a great example of delay in the fact that this contest has become a joke. 

If we are to have more contests, than having prompt timing for start and finish would be helpful. I would post more stories except for stuff like this. Now someone will see this and say, ' Well he's a shithead' or maybe see some spelling out of whack and freak out about it. But what would be awesome is if someone would take over this that actually gives a shit about it and the people that post stories for the contest. 

Young writers see a chance to post stories and for the most part we do not really do awesome stories, but the effort is there and that matters a lot. Most of the stories are really entertaining to me and I enjoy reading them. We see the date for posting and work hard to get the stories in, make corrections and read the other people's stories in time for voting, but it seems the host is not as concerned about it as we are. So the month is almost over and only two stories got posted and the voting should have been done by the 12th and a new subject posted up the next day to give people excitment about the contests. But Hell no.

Where is the new subject? Where are the excited people posting for the contests? Not here. Why? Because they got busy and who knows, maybe that's a great excuse, because in some cases like a death in the family or sickness I can see how things would be delayed a bit. But if Heresy is going to create a site and a contest then Heresy should be professional about it. I guess that's why I haven't posting in a long time because we in general just don't matter enough. And maybe some will think I'm an a- hole but I'm pissed a bit. And yes I do have a rep of being an a -hole sometimes, but unlike some on this site I come back and try to say sorry if I'm wrong. In this case I'm not wrong. Maybe my delivery is wrong, but the message is not. Fix this shit so young writers will find a love for the site again and writing too.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Adrian said:


> Today is October 24th. The contest was supposed to be over on the 12th. I delayed until a couple o weeks ago to get this story in because I had not been in in a long time and said what the hell. So now its the 24th and things have not been voted on but with only two stories I vote for the other guy three times. I hope he does the same for me.
> 
> The topic for this story period is "Delay". And the host of this contest has showed a great example of delay in the fact that this contest has become a joke.
> 
> ...


I agree with him. I have given up on HOES because of this. It really doesn't feel like anybody bothers anymore (from the people running this). Yes, real life can be a bitch and mean you can't do anything, no argument there, but if it isn't possible to spend time on a forum anymore, can't anybody be told so the TPTB of this forum can look for a replacement?

I'd volunteer, but I am likely too new in this forum and too uninvolved with the rest of it.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I think some of the points brought up here make sense; I recently asked a mod when HOES would be up for the new month, and was told a week ago things were getting back on track. Since then nothing's happened.

I'm not trying to promote a witch hunt or anything; people have responsibilities and activities beyond a mere forum. But if someone is, for any reason, indisposed, perhaps someone else could cover the cap while they're away?

I say this only in the interest that a great competition that I've seen a lot of inspiration rise from be renewed and continue on.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree. It's not that I think that the people who ran the competition so far are bad, or that I personally have a grudge against them, but if delays like this keep happening, then perhaps it'd be a good idea to invite another person to help?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to agree as well. I just didn't find I really had any incentive to write any kind of story this month.

I know Boc has had some things going on, but I also know that Dave T Hobbit gave back the reins for this competition, so there may be some kind of confusion between them over who is actually supposed to run it.

I'm fine with anyone running it really, as long as they can stick to the deadlines and get the appropriate rep handed out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Mod Team apologise if anyone has suffered harm due to our delay.

As Romero's Own says, I was not expecting to cover HOES this month. Beyond that it would be inappropriate for me to comment on the actions of specific Mods.

If you believe that anyone has failed in their responsibilities, I understand the correct process is to send any legitimate concerns to Jez.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*hi*

love ya Hobbit. I think people just want a great Hoes in the future because we really love the contests. I also appreciate the way you read and comment on so many stories outside of H.O.E.S. We need to rebuild the reputation of H.O.E.S. again and hopefully we can get people excited about it again. And going to Jez about every little thing can get ... gripy and annoying really quick.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

having just started getting back on my feet, i will be hopefully catching up on stuff being ill and having writers block is nooo joke its hell really. anyway I am sure it will be sorted and back up and running as soon as it is able.


----------

